# Bad Luck w/Pond!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone who reads NEOhio forum probably knows I am pro -Amur in ponds and lakes with a severe weed problem. All the rains in the recent past must have washed some fertilizer into my pond causing a severe algae bloom apparently from fertilizer runoff from the adjacent bean field. It was so bad I decided to hit it with Some copper sulfate. I 'd used it occasionally in years past without incident. This time there must have been something else in it -or in the field run-off because I have lost my remaining SIX amurs which were very large (36-40" and well over 25-30#s!!). These fish had to be well over 25 yrs old also. I would be lying if I said I wasn't attached to those big guys! I haven't had any weed problems since I stocked them as fingerlings. These were the remainder from an initial stocking of 8 to 12 many years ago. Also a few LM bass and a couple large cats dead-no little fish showing up dead yet!! Investigation in proccess. Sad day indeed!!?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I usually use the liquid copper sulfate but could not find it quick so I used the crystals and only half of what came in the container for a one acre treatment.The pond is about an acre. It is aerated 24-7. I checked with the DNR and they said they don't do water testing. That they feel the copper sulfate is the culprit and the amurs are esp. sensitive to it. I'm considering barley bales for a buffer to the field next door to try to minimize the nutriment inflow. Anyone ever hear of this?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

Cj
you are correct about the TWA being suspect to higher levels of copper concentrations. It sounds like your grass carp, being over 25#, have lost their metabolism and were not really aiding in the biological control of the submerged vegetation. We recommend replacing 30-40% of the grass carp every 3 years or so to ensure maximum biological efficiency. Let me know if you have any other questions or would like to order some grass carp.
Thanks
Brent


----------

